# Car child seat requirements



## zervino (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi,
I will be traveling to Melbourne on holidays and will rent a car.

I have a 7 year old child. Does he need a child seat by law?
If he does need one, will a simple booster seat be enough (no back support).

My issue is that I have two other small children that do need child seat and the rental car might not have enough space in the back seat for three proper child seats.

Thanks


----------

